# 2012 Cherokee Strip Cook-Off!!  Oklahoma



## greenrn (May 11, 2012)

2012 Cherokee Strip Cook-Off!! 

September 14 & 15, 2012

Beautiful Lake Ponca Park

Ponca City, Oklahoma

Welcome to the Professional Today - Cherokee Strip Cook-Off website.


Our 2012 Cherokee Strip Cook-off is rapidly approaching!


Were “Stayin’ Alive for the Next 25”! Help us Celebrate our 26th year!....Join us Saturday, September 15, 2012 for fun, food and a weekend full of entertainment and competition at one of the most beautiful cook-off venues anywhere!


The 26th Annual Cherokee Strip Cook-off will once again be held on the banks of Lake Ponca in Ponca City, Oklahoma. This State Championship event boasts some of the best barbeque available. Activities include musical entertainment, and a People’s Choice award given to the crowd-selected favorite BBQ and Chili. This year’s raffle will include a Cookshack Fast Eddy PG500 Pellet Grill, donated by Cookshack, valued at $1445.00. Raffle tickets are $1.00 each or 6 tickets for $5.00 which can be bought through any PT member or can be purchased at the Herb Festival June 2nd, at our booth and the pellet grill will be on display. All proceeds will go toward Hospice.


There is FREE ADMISSION to the event. Tasting kits will be sold to the public for $7.00 at the event or $6.00 in advance by 9/14/2012 and concessions will be available. Each tasting kit will include a voting ballot to vote for your favorite BBQ and Chili teams.


The event organizers, Professionals Today, (a local women’s service organization) have donated over $300,000 to Hospice of North Central Oklahoma from proceeds of this event. Hospice NCO offers medical and emotional support to terminally ill patients and their families. Their services are individualized to meet family and patient needs and range from social services to 24-hour emergency care skilled nursing. Hospice of North Central Oklahoma is a non-profit, free-standing community Hospice. Support coverage includes all of Kay County, and areas of Grant, Noble, and Osage Counties.


Mark your calendar now, and plan to attend the Cherokee Strip Cook-off in Ponca City!! We will continue to update our website with additional information.


----------



## pops6927 (May 12, 2012)

Sounds like a great time!


----------

